# Algunas dudas respecto a un motor DC



## lu2is (Dic 19, 2008)

Hola que tal.

Les agradezco si me aclaran una duda: los motores DC comunes como los que vienen en cualquier coche de control remoto para niños tengo entendido que trabajan regularmente con 3V pero no se que amperaje es el adecuado para ellos. Una cosa más,,, quiero accionar el motor en reversa y adelante segun ordene un microcontrolador,, que será lo mejor para esto ¿poner un driver ULN2803 o un puente H? en caso de que requiera de un puente H, existe algun integrado para esto o solo se puede armar uno con transistores ? necesito un puente H por motor?.

En resumen:
* ¿Voltaje y amperaje de un motor DC?
* ¿Necesito un puente H, un driver ULN2803 o los dos?
* ¿Existe un integrado del puente H?
PD: les anexo una foto del motorcito. es muy parecido al que voy a usar.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## mabauti (Dic 19, 2008)

los motores generalmente tienen impreso a que voltaje trabajan, checa eso.

con el L293 puedes hacer hasta 2 puentes H

este es solo un ejemplo :


----------

